# L'isola dei famosi 2015 con Rocco Siffredi e Nicole Minetti



## admin (14 Novembre 2014)

La nuova edizione de "L'isola dei famosi", in onda da Gennaio 2015 sulle reti Mediaset, potrebbe proporre dei concorrenti "inediti" (per la tipologia di trasmissione) ma molto chiacchierati e mediatici. I nomi, ovviamente, non sono ancora confermati (è troppo presto) ma si sussurra che tra i concorrenti che parteciperanno alla prossima edizione del reality ci saranno nientepopodimeno che sua maestà Rocco Siffredi, ***** attore, regista, ed uno degli italiani più conosciuti all'estero. Nicole Minetti, ex igienista dentale e politica. Coinvolta nelle vicende e nelle storie "berlusconiane". L'ultimo nome è quello di Fanny Neguesha: modella belga ed ex fidanzata di Mario Balotelli.


----------



## mandraghe (15 Novembre 2014)

Si parla anche di Bocchino, ma vista la presenza di Rocco e delle "signorine" in questione, non penso che la sua presenza sia necessaria.


----------



## Hellscream (15 Novembre 2014)

E oltre alle 2 sopra citate pare ci sarà anche la sorella di Belen....


----------



## tifoso evorutto (15 Novembre 2014)

Con i nomi che stanno circolando credo che se ci limitiamo a vedere direttamente un ***** di Rocco Siffredi comunque c'è più cultura


----------



## Fabriman94 (15 Novembre 2014)

Dovrebbero rinominarla l'isola della spazzatura, madò.


----------



## The Ripper (15 Novembre 2014)

Ma la Minetti ancora non ha fatto un *****?


----------



## dyablo65 (16 Novembre 2014)

sara' una trasmissione cul...turale.


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (16 Novembre 2014)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> E oltre alle 2 sopra citate pare ci sarà anche la sorella di Belen....



Dai dai, vale la pena seguirlo allora


----------



## Andreas89 (16 Novembre 2014)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Ma la Minetti ancora non ha fatto un *****?



Purtroppo no....


----------



## Gekyn (16 Novembre 2014)

vince rocca a mani basse!! lo guarderò solo per lui............................anche per la minetti e la sorella di belen e fanny


----------



## prebozzio (16 Novembre 2014)

Gekyn ha scritto:


> vince rocca a mani basse!! lo guarderò solo per lui............................anche per la minetti e la sorella di belen e fanny



Mani basse... basta tiri su qualcos'altro


----------



## Toby rosso nero (16 Novembre 2014)

Rocco farà una strage.
Non resteranno neanche le ossa di quelle.


----------



## mandraghe (17 Novembre 2014)

Purtroppo sembra che, dopo la conferma della condanna in appello, Mediaset abbia cancellato la presenza della Minetti


----------



## Super_Lollo (17 Novembre 2014)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Ma la Minetti ancora non ha fatto un *****?


Ma magari


----------



## Morghot (1 Dicembre 2014)

edit: niente è sicuramente una palla


----------



## Fabry_cekko (1 Dicembre 2014)

Allora quest'anno si guarda l'isola!


----------



## DannySa (1 Dicembre 2014)

Ma Schettino? se ci fosse andato per me lo buttavano a mare prima di ripartire..


----------



## Penny.wise (1 Dicembre 2014)

Ahahah ma che robaccia è????

Daje Roccooooooo


----------



## Fabriman94 (1 Dicembre 2014)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Ma Schettino? se ci fosse andato per me lo buttavano a mare prima di ripartire..


Se fosse vero, sarebbe roba da incendiare vivi tutti quelli che lavorano per sto letamaio. Un milione e mezzo per aver fatto morire affogate le persone. Che schifo. E sia chiaro a me non interessa nulla, non guarderò neanche un secondo di questa porcata, ma a tutto c'è un limite.


----------



## Milo (1 Dicembre 2014)

Siffredi con minetti sorella di belen e la ex di balo??? allora è l'isola del *****!!!


----------



## Louis Gara (1 Dicembre 2014)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Ma Schettino? se ci fosse andato per me lo buttavano a mare prima di ripartire..



Era una megabufala per far arrabbiare laggente


----------



## admin (22 Dicembre 2014)

*Confermata la partecipazione di Rocco e Nicole Minetti*


----------



## Fabry_cekko (22 Dicembre 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Confermata la partecipazione di Rocco e Nicole Minetti*



E namo! Mediaset ci sa fare con i reality...si parlava di Cristina D'Avena, peccato che ha rifiutato...


----------



## Gekyn (22 Dicembre 2014)

sesso assicurato!!! arriverà il tanto atteso sextape della minetti!!!!


----------



## smallball (22 Dicembre 2014)

ci sara' Rachida la marocchina dell'ultimo Masterchef


----------



## Milanista7 (23 Dicembre 2014)

La sagra del trash. Sicuramente qualche spezzone esilarante su youtube me lo vedrò!


----------



## Morghot (26 Gennaio 2015)

Spettacolo c'è una sorta di tempesta e i concorrenti non possono andare sull'isola, si prospettano 3 ore di nulla


----------



## Morghot (26 Gennaio 2015)

Ahaha finita la prima puntata


----------



## Snake (26 Gennaio 2015)

ma le due tipe che erano davanti a rocco?  le vedo benissimo per i suoi film


----------



## Kurt91 (26 Gennaio 2015)

Snake ha scritto:


> ma le due tipe che erano davanti a rocco?  le vedo benissimo per i suoi film



E Rocco le sta già, giustamente a mio avviso, marcando strette


----------



## Hellscream (2 Febbraio 2015)

Il trionfo del Trash


----------



## iceman. (3 Febbraio 2015)

Beh dove sta la Minetti?


----------



## Tic (3 Febbraio 2015)

Rocco tieni duro


----------



## Jino (3 Febbraio 2015)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Beh dove sta la Minetti?



Nun ce sta!


----------



## Hellscream (3 Febbraio 2015)

Jino ha scritto:


> Nun ce sta!



In compenso c'è la piccola Rodriguez nuda


----------



## iceman. (3 Febbraio 2015)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> In compenso c'è la piccola Rodriguez nuda



E secondo te la fanno vedere nuda integralmente? Che boiata de programma


----------



## Hellscream (3 Febbraio 2015)

iceman. ha scritto:


> E secondo te la fanno vedere nuda integralmente? Che boiata de programma



Ovviamente no, era in tono ironico infatti


----------



## smallball (4 Febbraio 2015)

trasmissione con trionfo del Trash


----------



## runner (5 Febbraio 2015)

a me piacerebbe chiedere al Berlu o a chi per lui come mai abbia voluto autodistruggersi con la TV generalista riempiendola di pubblicità e trasmissioni inguardabili?


----------



## admin (5 Febbraio 2015)

La canzone di Rocco Siffredi per L'isola dei famosi.

Video


----------



## smallball (10 Febbraio 2015)

entra una nuova concorrente Cristina Buccino


----------



## Fabriman94 (10 Febbraio 2015)




----------



## Toby rosso nero (10 Febbraio 2015)

Ma quindi Rocco non si fa nessuna?
Cioè, hanno preparato tutta questa aspettativa con troioni, nudisti e pornostar messi lì apposta per avere audience, e poi non succede nulla?

Solita fuffa Mediaset


----------

